# سبحي يا نفسي الربَّ،



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*




*
* سبحي يا نفسي الربَّ، أسبح الرب في حياتي وأرتل لإلهي ما دمت موجودا. لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على بني البشر الذين ليس عندهم خلاص. تخرج روحهم فيعودون إلى ترابهم. في ذلك اليوم تهلك كافة أفكارهم. *
*طوبى لمن إله يعقوب معينه. واتكاله على الرب إلهه، الذي صنع السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها. الحافظ العدل إلى الدهر، الصانع الحكم للمظلومين المعطي الطعام للجياع. الرب يحل المربوطين الرب يقيم الساقطين. الرب يُحَكِّم العميان. الرب يحب الصديقين. الرب يحفظ الغرباء، ويعضد اليتيم والأرملة. ويبيد طرق الخطاة. يملك الرب إلى الدهر،  *
*



*​


----------



## gogo2 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بحب المزمور دة اوى


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مرسي لمروورك الجميل​


----------



## Ramzi (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا كلدانية على هالمزمور

سبحي يا نفسي الرب​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مزمور ملحمة جميلة في تسبيح اسم اللة *
*الرب يبارك جهودك*


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة الرب معكم
شكراااا لكم​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------

